# Stippling? How too?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I am thinking about stippling my Glock. I know how to do it with a heating iron but I like the looks of the other ones more but do not know how it is done. I suspect how it's done but not for sure. Does anyone here know or can lead me in the right direction?

Here's a sample:

Heat tip- Not so pretty.









Custom- Better looking. How done? Dremmel tool?







Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Put it in the oven and heat to 300 degrees for 25 mintues. When done serve with mash potatos and gravey..I don't know????


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, I thought it was 350 for 35 minutes.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hate to say it, but for that info, U need to ask on Glocktalk.

About a month ago, some guy posted pics of a Glock he did himself. U would probably get your answer there. I like the stock look myself, but many people there have the guns like that.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’ve searched Glock Talk and have not had any luck in finding out the “other” method. I guess I’ll just keep searching. I’m looking at this not as a cosmetic thing but practical thing- ie. comfort,et.
:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think if U posted your own question there - U might have luck. (even if you can't find a past message there in the search box)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good idea. I'll do it.

Thanks


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey tnoisaw..........Send me your 23 and I'll try my woodburnin' set on it. I've never done one before but I've seen several and I did stay in a Holiday Express (or whatever) last nite.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Hey tnoisaw..........Send me your 23 and I'll try my woodburnin' set on it. I've never done one before but I've seen several and I did stay in a Holiday Express (or whatever) last nite.


Riiiight. (said like Dr. Evil)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I am running a special -- During the 3rd week of September, I am doing free chainsaw stripling on Glock frames. Come one, come all  - Send me your Glock, and U will be amazed


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't know anything about how this might be done, but to me it looks more like it was carved with tools rather than done with a heat source. 

Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*???*

Did I stumble on to our "*PSYCHO THREAD "*, every one knows you serve fries with a Glock not smashed taters !!:mrgreen:

Ron


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Put your Glock under a backhoe - Easiest way to striple it


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Put your Glock under a backhoe - Easiest way to striple it


I think he said stipple not cripple:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

So far I have not got an answer. I posed the question on Glock Talk but evidently nobody knows or it's such a secret that they can't tell me or else they'll have to you know what.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> So far I have not got an answer. I posed the question on Glock Talk but evidently nobody knows or it's such a secret that they can't tell me or else they'll have to you know what.


Sorry - I do remember seeing a pic of some guy who did it himself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*I thought fried taters were served with*



RONNIE J said:


> Did I stumble on to our "*PSYCHO THREAD "*, every one knows you serve fries with a Glock not smashed taters !!:mrgreen:
> 
> Ron


....fried Glocks?



















:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....fried Glocks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must have hurt!

:smt022

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I found this on Glocktalk. It is done with a heating Iron.



> Pick a place to start, and count your strokes. Start with one row/spiral and stagger then in equal dots. For the grip panel, I lay the iron sideways and do a push/pull kind of thing ( like welding ). It's really simple, but time consuming ( about 4 hours per gun ). I also stipple the bottoms of my mags, It works awesome.
> 
> The side/hobby job comment is funny, I had an IPSC match yesterday and I came home with 6 extra guns for stipple jobs ( $75 a piece ). Extra Christmas money I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Hey tnoisaw, I am in the middle of doing some of this work on my own Sigma. I will post pictures when I am through and give details how I did and how it was done.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Hey tnoisaw, I am in the middle of doing some of this work on my own Sigma. I will post pictures when I am through and give details how I did and how it was done.


Thanks. I look forward to it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....fried Glocks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think someone pushed to hard in that stippling project.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Finished. I went with the drag style of stipple for two reasons, I think it looks a little more exotic, and since it was my first time to do this I thought there would be less of a chance of burning too deep into the frame. I chose to do this to my Sigma since it is not a main carry gun, ( mostly range and backpacking gun ) and it is not the worlds most actractive gun anyway. I would not have done this to any of my other guns, because I think stippling is kind of cool looking but also seems a little impracticle to me.

I did practice first on my CRKT Kasper tactical knife that is also in one of the pictures below.

I marked the handle where I wanted to do the stipple with a pencil then used a heat pen at a 30 degree angle to push in and drag, trying not to make the lines straight but tried to get them to run into each other and sometimes having to restart a line halfway down to make it look more random. You have to be carefull not to hit the logo if you want to keep it, but other than that it was that simple. I used a 400 grit wet dry sand paper to go over the grip to smooth it out. 
For the mag well cuts I use a cutting wheel on my Dremel tool, cut a small V in at the base of the grip then switched to a sanding wheel and rounded it out. Then sanded the slide with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper then went to 600 grit then metal polish using a buffer wheel on the Dremel tool. The slide still needs a little polishing but that will give me something to do while I watch Sin City Sunday night.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting... U are braver than me - I never would have attempted anything on my guns. My hands are not steady enough and that's not a type of skill I possess...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Finished.


Anyone ever tell you you've got a talent?

Nice work.



Wm


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Anyone ever tell you you've got a talent?
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> ...


Yep, I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my tounge.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Yep, I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my tounge.:mrgreen:


So, did you do the stippling with your tounge, too?



Your even more talented than I thought.

And you must be a _really_ big hit with the ladies.

:smt008 

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

NICE WORK MAXIMO!!!	:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Maximo That's a Great job. You need a shop my friend. You'd make more than a buck or two. Good Luck.


----------



## WTC (Sep 20, 2006)

Glock 34 with grip reduction and 360deg. stippling. Magwell cut-outs. Forward cocking serrations. Contour nose of slide . Radius ejection port. Slide media blasted and finished with scotchbrite belt. Henie rear and dawson front sight.Thanks for looking.............................Gary
www.wendelltcacticalconcepts.com


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice Glock WTC & a good pic too...:smt023 Also welcome to camp.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maximo said:


> ~ Once again, very nice work Max ... :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WTC said:


> Glock 34 with grip reduction and 360deg. stippling. Magwell cut-outs. Forward cocking serrations. Contour nose of slide . Radius ejection port. Slide media blasted and finished with scotchbrite belt. Henie rear and dawson front sight.Thanks for looking.............................Gary
> www.wendelltcacticalconcepts.com


That is sweet


----------

